Ask HN: What are the best communities/blogs for hackers? - NinjaX
======
swah
I don't feel like there are many _friendly_ places on the internet, where
people are helping each other and beginners (or even not-to-smart people) can
talk.

Maybe forums for specific software?

Now that I think about it, the fitness related reddit subs are kinda friendly
comparing to technical ones.

------
pizza
hackaday is pretty interesting for general purposes

I think individual topic subreddits are valuable too, but their quality varies
depending upon popularity and moderation (a lack of both, usually)

